# HELP.....PH PROBLEM



## Curley (Aug 4, 2004)

I just checked the ph in one of my tanks and it is 6.0. It has a solo Mac in it and it is a 55 gallon. What do I do? Leave it or get it to raise some how... Thanks


----------



## CTREDBELLY (Apr 8, 2005)

leave it thats fine.

u will have more problems and sick fish if u change it by addign chemicals. piranhas like acidic water my water holds at 6.0.

as long as it dont drop to 5.0 and kill off bacteria your just fine leave it alone


----------



## Mack (Oct 31, 2004)

Leave it where it is. Piranhas actually prefer low pH waters.

Just keep the pH constant and consistent.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Unfortunately tests usually only go as low as 6.0 It actually may be lower. At 5.5 and below your beneficial bacteria begins to die off. Monitor your ammonia and nitrite levels. If they appear you will be recycling. Curley, what is the ph out of your tap ???? If it's much higher than 6, you need to start a small but frequent water change schedule until you're at satisfied levels.


----------



## Curley (Aug 4, 2004)

thanks everybody... I was worried, I dident know I could have got so attached to a fish, but its part of the family now. My PH out of the tap is like low 7's. 7.2 something like that. I have been doing 25 % water changes a week, should I change it? Thanks again everybody
Curley


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

jerry_plakyda said:


> Unfortunately tests usually only go as low as 6.0 It actually may be lower. At 5.5 and below your beneficial bacteria begins to die off. Monitor your ammonia and nitrite levels. If they appear you will be recycling. Curley, what is the ph out of your tap ???? If it's much higher than 6, you need to start a small but frequent water change schedule until you're at satisfied levels.
> [snapback]1026774[/snapback]​


thats right on.



> Curley Posted Today, 04:56 PM
> thanks everybody... I was worried, I dident know I could have got so attached to a fish, but its part of the family now. My PH out of the tap is like low 7's. 7.2 something like that. I have been doing 25 % water changes a week, should I change it? Thanks again everybody
> Curley


thats odd, it's that low, you may want to do what jerry said



> If it's much higher than 6, you need to start a small but frequent water change schedule until you're at satisfied levels.


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2005)

You can add a tiny bit of baking soda (sodium bicarbonate) if you want to bump it up a bit. It's a very temporary solution though.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Why in the hell would you want to raise it?
I have to go through a lot of sh*t to keep my aquarium water at a steady 6.0!
Mine comes out of the tap at 7.2 also.
Just be sure that the water going back into your tank during water changes is the same pH as that already in the tank.


----------

